# red-rimmed, watery eye



## ittybittysmom (Jan 8, 2008)

Itty Bitty, my 5 year old Maltese has developed a red-rimmed watery eye that doesn't open as far as the other one. She doesn't seem to be bothered by it, and I've been putting a vet supplied eye ointment in it but so far no results.

Does anyone have any experience with this? What is it & should i go back to the vet, or go to a different one to get another/different answer?

Thanks,
New from North Dakota, USA :huh:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I would go back to the vet. If you're not satisfied with his/her answers, then go to another one. Good luck. I hope it's nothing serious and can be easily treated, but obviously the ointment you were given is not working. 

Then again, how long have you been treating him? Have you called your vet about this? Maybe it will take some time to start to show results.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to go back to the vet...Did they stain the eye for an ulcer?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if she isnt opening the eye as much as the other than she is bothered by it...i would go back to the vet


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I agree you should go back to the vet, when Koko was having all his eye problems I found that the ointments irritated him more so he was put on drops instead and that did the trick.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yes yes.. a vet visit is needed. There could be a scratch, ulcer, etc and professional evaluation needed..


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I agree you should go back to the vet, when Koko was having all his eye problems I found that the ointments irritated him more so he was put on drops instead and that did the trick. [/B]


Ditto, Janet. Ointment is nearly impossible to apply to them unless you have octopus arms. Dropping in the drops is much easier. One word of caution, though, the ointment costs around $10, the drops cost $50.

Hope your little one is better soon (and yes, I was wondering too if they checked the eye for any abrasions w/ that dye stuff...)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

One of the best ways to apply either drops or ointment is #1 warm a bit between your hands to take the 'chill off'. Second approach from 'behind' or rather from back of head over the forehead. Tip head back and raise the upper eyelid a bit a put the drops on the eyeball that is 'under' that eyelid. They don't see it as much and don't feel it as much either. I think it is much harder to approach from the front!


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

> One of the best ways to apply either drops or ointment is #1 warm a bit between your hands to take the 'chill off'. Second approach from 'behind' or rather from back of head over the forehead. Tip head back and raise the upper eyelid a bit a put the drops on the eyeball that is 'under' that eyelid. They don't see it as much and don't feel it as much either. I think it is much harder to approach from the front![/B]


Chico gets eye drops. This method seems to work for me.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=501431
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, works here, too!

Did you bring Itty Bitty back to the vet? Hope all is well.


----------



## haha~shebar (Jan 8, 2008)

Harry had a similar thing around his eye it was red and a little puffy, but didn't seem to be causing him any trouble. The vet checked him out and gave us some eye drops. After the first day of drops it looked a lot better but still red. I kept putting the drops in for 2 weeks as suggested by my vet, but there was not much change between that first day and the two weeks later. I stopped putting drops in and the eye went back to normal.

Hope Itty Bitty is going ok there.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I would also go back to the vet if I were you. This happened to me last year before Luci got diagnosed with allergies. She would spend days scratching the heck out of her eyes *with her back nails* and one day I noticed her eye was really swollen and red and wouldn't open the whole way!! I rushed her to the vet and they gave us ointment, and my vet also inspected her paws.. well, since we had suspected that she had allergies she was also chewing her paws and chipped her nails in the back so they were EXTREMELY sharp, which when she scratched her face with those broken nails that led to her eye getting hurt.. So...check her paws! Now I always file her nails a little bit just to smooth the ridges after I clip them. Good luck and I hope your baby's eye is better.


----------

